

Oculus VR Order Cancellation and Refund Policy - bane
https://support.oculusvr.com/hc/en-us/articles/201721253-Order-Cancellation-and-Refund-Policy

======
bane
Reddit is going a bit crazy atm
[http://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comments/21d4jp/how_do_i_canc...](http://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comments/21d4jp/how_do_i_cancel_my_dk2_preorder/)

